# Char-Broil or Weber?



## JohnnyBeGood (May 30, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm currently in the market for a grill, but I'm having trouble deciding what is the best grill to buy. What caught my eye during online research is Consumer Reports 2012 Gas grill Ratings. So, I went ahead and subscribed to and looking at their rating http://i.imgur.com/9VpLU.jpg  I'm stuck with two models
1. Char-Broil Gourmet TRU-Infrared 463250512 (Home Depot) ~$400 http://goo.gl/M4v3x
2. Weber Genesis E-330 ~$800 http://goo.gl/7oI9k

Does anyone have any thoughts?

Because I was hoping for $550 price range. Is extra $400 really worth it?

TIA


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 30, 2012)

YES!!!  WEBER


----------



## bbquzz (May 30, 2012)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> YES!!!  WEBER


X2

With the Weber you will pay the $800 once, with the CB you will be replacing parts and buying a new one every few years. Bite the bullet one time and buy the Weber.


----------



## Cliff H. (May 30, 2012)

X3


----------



## Bob In Fla. (May 30, 2012)

*4 X*  Pay now or pay forever


----------



## Vermin999 (May 30, 2012)

X5


----------



## Griff (Jun 2, 2012)

You'll only get one answer here, Weber.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 3, 2012)

Pretty much answers that huh?

/thread.


----------

